
‘I was a teacher for 17 years, but I couldn’t read or write’ - mathieuh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-43700153
======
kwhitefoot
For me the next question is: how do we encourage everyone to admit the things
that they have trouble with and then to rectify the situation?

For instance, a lot of us can read but don't really comprehend. A lot of us
don't have the analytical skills necessary to distinguish truth from flim-flam
in politics.

It takes guts to do what Corcoran did first, but it takes work to do what
comes next. Corcoran did both. It's a pity that such people are not media
darlings. The world would be a much better place if the Corcorans of the world
were idolized and followed instead of the empty headed media stars that seem
so popular now.

------
MsMowz
Wow, what a story. It's great that he told it, too. I've seen in thrown around
that 1 in 7 American adults are functionally illiterate, and I can't imagine
what kind of life that must be.

~~~
Noumenon72
Imagine trying to navigate the systems we've set up without being able to
read. No advice on how to write resumes, what's a healthy diet, how the stock
market works, how to deal with a hunched back, unless you happen to find
somebody preaching it out loud.

------
mariuolo
He doesn't say if there was an underlying condition, like dyslexia.

~~~
kalleboo
[https://www.johncorcoranfoundation.org/john-
corcoran](https://www.johncorcoranfoundation.org/john-corcoran)

> _Standard teaching methods didn’t work for him because – like millions of
> other children – he had auditory-discrimination problems that interfered
> with his ability to process language._

~~~
keithpeter
Yup, if you can copy-type at 65 words/min, dyslexia is less likely as the
underlying cause.

------
grizzles
It takes big onions to admit something like that. I admire him.

------
awakeasleep
It's a bold story but I can't help but feel angry despair at all the education
he stole from so many children over so many years. Despicable cowardice.

~~~
ddingus
I am not sure he stole anything. What he did do was teach them differently.

The educators in my life who employed a lot of discussion are some of the
highest value ones.

It's not like the subjects he taught require more.

Someone should get feedback from his students. Would be very interesting to
get their take on their experiences.

------
darkhorn
Would he be able to read if it wasn't English but a proper written language
like where you write exactly what you hear, sound to letter?

